# Oval Tonight



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone getting together at the Oval Office tonight. Let me know. I'll be there as usual.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe see ya next week Scott.... Have my pirate meeting tonight. You guys have a great time!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Can't make it tonight......I'm about as broke as it comes.


----------

